# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  شرح طريقة تصليح ? - ?????? -?? - ?????? : Imei لاحهزة DCT4 على الاصدارالاخير ‏

## bodr41

*اليوم* *سنحاول  ان شاء الله شرح بالتفصيل كيفية اصلاح السيريال( Imei ) لاجهزةDCT4 على الاصدار الاخير باستخدام خاصية Cal Ask / Rpl المضافة حديثا لتحويل ملف Ask الى Rpl الملف الضروري والازم لاصلاح السيريال التالف*. 
هدا المشكل شائع بكثرة وكثيرا ما ياتيك زبون بجهاز من نوع  DCT4 سيرياله على شكل علامات استفهام ????? ويفصل بعد 30 ثانية  *لنتابع الشرح*                                  
وهكدا نكون قد انهينا عملنا على احسن وجه.     ارجو ان اكون قد استوفيت الشرح كما يجب
واسال الله التوفيق  Oussama1

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

موضوع ممتاز جدا وشرح رائع
شـكـــرا يابــوب ++

----------


## ameerl

مشكور   اخي

----------


## wdmaky

مشكور علي الابداع

----------


## noureldarb

بارك الله فيك

----------


## sasayem

معلومات  مهمة جدا مشكور

----------


## koukitarek

سبحان الله وبحمده  سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## diaa0

تسلم يا كبير

----------


## reaab25

مشكووووووروووووووور أخي الحبيب على المشاركة القيمة

----------


## gdora

جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## عصام البرغثي

مشكوووووووووور بارك الله فيك

----------


## ben aissa

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hameed atiah

بارك الله بيك

----------


## ابوحمزةالكردي

مشكور اخي عل معلومة العامة ولكن هل من طريقة لكتابة رقم السريال من عندي لاني اعمل في تركيا ولا يعمل الأجهزة على شبكات التركية الا يكون الأميل من جهاز تركي فانا لدي اجهزة قديمة اقوم باخذ الأرقام منها

----------


## bouhelal

جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## علي 1974

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم.

----------

